# ReGenesis



## Butterfree (Nov 13, 2008)

Uh. Please tell me somebody in the world has seen this. D: Supposedly Americans can watch the first two seasons for free on Hulu here, though!

As my signature says, it's kind of like House, except Canadian and better in a lot of ways. Not that House isn't awesome, but ReGenesis has better science, the show doesn't entirely revolve around how messed up the main character is (though he is pretty messed up at times), the other characters get to do a lot more, there is more continuity and some actual ongoing plot threads, and it's _Canadian_, so they can say "fuck". And the main character gets naked a lot.

Please tell me somebody else has seen it! D: I need somebody to fangirl with other than Shadey.


----------

